# Must Do 1911 Safety/Function Tests



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

On my field stripping video, I included the two most basic safety tests: thumb safety and grip safety: *field stripping the 1911 video*, Here is a chapter two video, featuring those safety/function tests.

"Must Do" 1911 Safety and Function Tests - HD Video and Sound - YouTube


----------

